# i just got a corn snake



## david schooley (Jun 28, 2008)

hi i just got a corn snake shes about 3 yr old and i just wanted to no when should i feed her 5 days 7 10 and how big should the mouse be small etc


----------



## SpoonGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

I suggest you make this a thread in the forums rather than a blog post - you might get more answers! I can't help I'm afraid as I have no experience with feeding mice...


----------



## rexy1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I to have a new corn snake and asked the same to the shop i got mine from. They recommended that I feed my corn snake every 7 days however mentioned that i should not really handle the snake the day before it is due its feed as it might be a bit fiesty which i did find out as it kept going into strike mode, however i have fed him now and he is realxing with a full stomach at present. My snake is 2 yrs old and he is 3 ft and is only on 1 mice a week however they did mention that if your snake starts looking for food again maybe 2 mice per week as it gets bigger or if it starts nipping. They also suggested that I fed the snake with tongs as feeding the snake with your fingers is not a wise move as it will relate your scent to food...hope that helps from a novice who is yet to be bit lol


----------



## rexy1 (Jul 6, 2008)

as for the size...after reading so many things on feeding corn snakes, it is recommended that you feed the snake of a mouse 1 and a half times its head width no more as the poor thing could struggle trying to get the mouse down. also do not pick your snake up after 24-48 hrs of feeding as it can cause problems with digestion and could make the snake bring its food up.


----------

